# Wifi Network Issues on Redmi Note 10 Pro



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I need some help figuring out this problem. I think it's a simple one because I've already tried almost everything I could (nothing worked) and then it fixed itself by accident.

*The Gist*

The phone hasn't been functioning right on WiFi since I got it a month ago. It's very slow with the initial load of practically every app, affecting certain pages within the app as well.

*Examples of the Issue*


MIUI Themes (Xiaomi theme customization app) has not worked properly a single time since I got the phone. It always says "can't connect to network". If it does load, the next page/tab will have the same problem.
Game can't update, says can't connect to server. It works if I use data or VPN.
MI Community app (a forum app for Xiaomi users) takes up to 30 - 40 seconds to load up (the logging in process). Certain tabs take the same amount of time.
The best example: online shopping app that I use on 3 other devices. Initial page that shows all products, ads, etc. loads up instantly. Notification page loads up fast but notification takes about 20 seconds to pop up, next page showing delivery status also takes long. The notifications should instantly load with the page, as with my other devices.
The signal is always full bar or 4 bars which according to the customer support is normal.

*What I've Tried*


Restart router/modem/phone
Forget network on phone
Reset WiFi, bluetooth and network on phone
Traffic mode - WiFi prioritizes current apps.
Developer mode options that relate to network/WiFi
Manual IP address and DNS
*The Fix*

After trying all the methods I could find, my PC started having problems with the WiFi, it never happens but I figure it was due to me messing about with the router/modem. I was tired and frustrated with a new problem so decided to stop. I restarted my PC and got on my PS4 (runs on the same WiFi).

I picked up my phone to check the delivery status in the shopping app while my PS4 game was loading. It was fixed! For the first time in a month of having the phone, my connection was perfect. All the problems I mentioned in the examples above, GONE. MIUI Themes loads instantly, all pages loads instantly. MI Community instantly loads, all pages instantly and smoothly flows. Shopping app notifications appear as the page appears (tried maybe 20 times over the next hours by closing/opening app).

This lasted for 6 hours then there was a power outage. When the power came back up and I turned on my WiFi, the same problems came back. I tried restarting my PC and it worked for about a minute or so but then it was back to the initial problem. No amount of restarting/shutting down my PC even came close to solving it again.

*Final Notes*


My Wifi runs on 3 other devices flawlessly, iPad, PS4, PC and another phone.
Signal bar is always 4 or 5 bars on phone
Other devices don't display the same issues
Internet is never slow/lags
No issues on data or mobile hotspot (from another phone)
I am the only one using the WiFi majority of the time
Once the phone boots the app through the lag, there is no lag. E.g. game never goes higher than 15ms, no glitch/stutter, etc., once the shopping app loads the notification number, switching pages doesn't make it lag and load again, unless app is closed and reopened.
I sit next to modem/router mostly when using WiFi on the phone
I am certain the phone is not defective but rather there is something blocking the full capacity of the WiFi from reaching the phone. I don't know much about tech and stuff so I don't know what the needle in this haystack even looks like. Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since it has been only a month, if you got the phone from your carrier, take it in to one of their stores that does repairs in house and let them check it out. You should still be under warranty. If you bought it on your own, ditto from the supplier.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Corday said:


> Since it has been only a month, if you got the phone from your carrier, take it in to one of their stores that does repairs in house and let them check it out. You should still be under warranty. If you bought it on your own, ditto from the supplier.


The service center is closed until further notice due to lockdown in my country.

I don't think the phone itself is defective as it has worked before. I tried an app called Warp that makes it work flawlessly on the problems I am having but there are some side effect problems. So I think, it's fixable on my end. I just don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't see how WARP could hep your problem. No matter what, make sure you get it on record that the phone isn't functioning properly prior to the warranty expiring.


----------

